# GONE IN LESS THEN 5 SECONDS MAIN SALMON



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

It was gone because a hundred others were doing the same thing! It does suck.


----------



## no1kobefan (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah. It wouldn’t let me pick my date either. Too many people trying to do the same thing. It’s really just luck.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah me too. I said," oh good which one do I want ? ,"oh this one....wrong...all gone....you stay home and jerk off. Fucking sucks so many where there it's as if guys shouldn't put in in the first place....


----------



## no1kobefan (Aug 29, 2019)

I dropped this in the middle fork thread. Yea, there were a lot.


----------



## smiley_n_mt (May 19, 2014)

Let the groveling begin!
Been doing this since '92 and have been fortunate throughout the years. Of late, however, a completely different story. We put in for Idaho, Montana, Colorado and Arizona...zip.
We can build our own small town and know what it takes to adventure on a river...just need to get there. Getting older...


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

smiley_n_mt said:


> Let the groveling begin!
> Been doing this since '92 and have been fortunate throughout the years. Of late, however, a completely different story. We put in for Idaho, Montana, Colorado and Arizona...zip.
> We can build our own small town and know what it takes to adventure on a river...just need to get there. Getting older...


Agree, it used to be really easy but is darn near impossible now.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I clicked on several got a "Cannot book this permit until it's released to the public" -or something- message. Cocksuckers....


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

What does "pending results" mean? I was in tgere checking my lottery results for fun and that's what's on the rogue one?


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

Got super lucky and pulled a 6/27 this morning, which most likely means I'll be releasing an 8/6 Deso if anyone is interested. Still not 100%, but DM me and we can try to coordinate a release time on Rec.gov


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You suck. No really you do ...


----------



## no1kobefan (Aug 29, 2019)

alect47 said:


> Got super lucky and pulled a 6/27 this morning, which most likely means I'll be releasing an 8/6 Deso if anyone is interested. Still not 100%, but DM me and we can try to coordinate a release time on Rec.gov


Congrats, man! I clicked on a date in July, but it didn’t work for me.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

For me I'll continue to look everyday a couple times a day and just maybe I'll get lucky next time. To be sure I'm taking the wife out to dinner and and just maybe get lucky that way. At least I
won't have to worry about ya all getting in my way. HA HA HA


----------



## MamaCita420 (10 mo ago)

alect47 said:


> Got super lucky and pulled a 6/27 this morning, which most likely means I'll be releasing an 8/6 Deso if anyone is interested. Still not 100%, but DM me and we can try to coordinate a release time on Rec.gov


interested but cant send a dm cuz im new


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You can't organize it anyway right? Isn't it (permit) randomly re placed on line within 24hrs of cancelation? So you'd have to click refresh for 24hrs right? You shouldn't honestly have two permits for two rivers at the same time . That's pretty duchey...just sayn


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> You can't organize it anyway right? Isn't it (permit) randomly re placed on line within 24hrs of cancelation? So you'd have to click refresh for 24hrs right? You shouldn't honestly have two permits for two rivers at the same time . That's pretty duchey...just sayn


I don't have 2 permits for 2 rivers at the same time. One is in June and one is in August. I'm just thinking I probably won't be able to take 2+ weeks off a month apart. And no I can't technically organize it and I don't know how the release schedule works exactly, but its worth a shot. Trying to be helpful...just sayn


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Same difference dick eater


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Same difference dick eater


Damn Charlie who shit in your corn flakes 😂


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Same difference dick eater


Not exactly what I'm supposed to do with this. I pulled a Deso in the lottery and a Main in the release this morning. I'm sorry you didn't win this year, I haven't pulled any lottery or release permits for the last 5 years.

I forgot how crazy the internet can be.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

So what Charlie, you think there should be a one lottery trip per year quota for everybody? WTF?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

craven_morhead said:


> So what Charlie, you think there should be a one lottery trip per year quota for everybody? WTF?


Would be interesting to see the statistics with folks who have permits, how many, and how frequent.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

No iam just a disenfranchised middle aged white male...
The post was about how butt hurt we are about not getting a permit and how the system sucks. Right? All those things....like people who cancle last minute, people who don't go, the masses , the overwhelmed system that doesn't work yada yada yada 
Then dude says I've got a lottery win and I got a cancelation but iam putting my lottery win back in cause the cancelation is better (I assume that's why)
So I just think we'll that's greedy you little dickhead. Keep that to yourself right? Nothing personal! Really !! Iam sure your a nice guy and hey it's America, you can be greedy like that all you want. It's totally fair! I was only joking around cause the post was about getting screwed over by a shitty computer program and then it was which of my permits do I want to use this year hmmm...let me see....
He was trying to be nice and gift it back so kudos for that. It really was just contextual banter I have no desire to do anything but have a good life. And to answer your question, no I don't deserve a permit more than a Yonex else. I put in for the lottery and hope just like you guys. Sorry I was grumpy.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice of the guy to try to share, anyhow! He could have just kept them both. Maybe now he will... 

Anyhow, we're in severe drought again in Idaho so the whole canyon will be on fire all summer anyway. Going to have to figure out how to design fireproof rafts!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

UseTheSpinMove said:


> Anyhow, we're in severe drought again in Idaho so the whole canyon will be on fire all summer anyway. Going to have to figure out how to design fireproof rafts!


Aluminum dory is fireproof..


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude...maybe you were trying to be funny, but you definitely crossed the line. Alect47 is not the problem.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I think with a bit of insight into Charlie's general tone, you'd understand that he was just being funny\grumpy. No reason to be upset by it.

It's just the internet. Lighten the fuck up. 🙂


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well if he'd like me to , I will apologize sincerely AGAIN or knife fight to the death. Either one is fine with me. Iam just bored and trolling as usual. But seriously , if you have a lottery win which is by all standards and if nothing else, super hard to get and you can only have one trip and you know it ....then it plays in to the whole conversation. Under the context of these posts? Right? I do not apply for early June selway cause I don't have the skills. I don't apply for September grand canyon cause I can't get time off work ect ect.. and that's at least less competition for you guys? and so like the sands through the hour glass...
So of course he's not REALLY a "dickeater" and yes that's a super wrong homophobic thing to say but it's hardly "across a line" unless the line is just bad taste. Then yes its a smidgen across said imaginary line and I did apologize!(?) . Unless of course he's a homosexual and then iam truly sorry because that's very wrong and I don't wanna be like that. Should have said something more like "dickweed" or "jackofficer" or "air biscuit " or " shithead" or other sophomoric pre pubescent insult. So sorry iam a dick and say mean things to nice people sometimes because I can't follow the conversation properly! My most heartfelt sincere apologies to all you great folks!


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I teach my kids the appropriate apology is I’m sorry without trying to justify why I did or said what I did. He/she was just excited they picked up a cancelation and was hoping to give someone here an advantage on picking up the permit they will cancel. 

So a great apology is hey I’m sorry, I was just envious and frustrated that I don’t have a permit this year. No ill feelings, just let us know when you plan to cancel the permit.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry I was and am just frustrated that I have never gotten a permit and I took it out on you and that was wrong. Also sorry I used a homophobic slur that is very bad and wrong. I take responsibility for my mistake and hope you will forgive me.


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Sorry I was and am just frustrated that I have never gotten a permit and I took it out on you and that was wrong. Also sorry I used a homophobic slur that is very bad and wrong. I take responsibility for my mistake and hope you will forgive me.


It's all good Charlie, I think we have all been frustrated and jealous when other people get permits that we want. I probably shouldn't have posted something in a permit grievance thread.


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

Pinchecharlie said:


> But seriously , if you have a lottery win which is by all standards and if nothing else, super hard to get and you can only have one trip and you know it ....


It is my understanding that you can only have one permit per lottery season for the Selway, MFS and Main - say you won two, you could only pick one?

What about if you are the luckiest person on the planet and you won a Hells, Selway, Lodore, Deso and Salt permit in the lottery, there's no rule against going on all the trips?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

As far as the 4rivers go, you can only have one control permit per season, per river. 
I've had a couple Main permits in one year. One pre season and one control season...


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

BenSlaughter said:


> As far as the 4rivers go, you can only have one control permit per season, per river.
> I've had a couple Main permits in one year. One pre season and one control season...


This is where my confusion is coming from:
"For the Selway, the Salmon, and the Middle Fork of the Salmon, there is a limit of one permit per lottery control season per person."

From: Salmon-Challis National Forest - Recreation Passes & Permits


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Per river.
I've had control season permits for both the MF and Main in the same season.
Have run the MF during control season, turned the corner before the 20th of June, then gone back for a July\Aug Main trip.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I’ve also held a MFS, main, and Hells lottery season permits in the same year. Those were the good times. I believe the restriction is one lottery season permit per river. It’s getting hard to get any permit so those days of multiple lottery permits have faded.


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

My experience is that you can have one lottery season permit for each river on the 4-rivers lottery. If you were really, really, really lucky in the lottery or picking up cancelations, you could hold a permit for each of the four rivers.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Same difference dick eater


Charlie is mad because the missus says he can’t go do the Grand…I’d be mad too! I offered a perfectly good plot for a fake kidnapping/ransom where he disappears for three weeks, but we’re still working on the details.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

I’ll ease into this one with my 2 cents and just say- stay positive. I applied for a MFS permit for 20 years. Encouraged a buddy to apply and he scored one his first year. Make friends (be nice) and you may get invited on a trip. Make an investment in group gear so you offer something to the trip. If you get invited on a trip work hard. Do more than your share of camp chores. Be an asset. Apply for permits and when you win one invite folks that you know are applying regularly. Be willing to go when nobody else wants to go. You put up with more pain (bad weather, low water, etc) but you earn your trip. It sucks when you and your group get skunked. There are other non permitted rivers and/or day trip options that can be fun too.

For 4 Rivers you could conceivably get a permit for all 4 rivers in one year. I would immediately buy a lottery ticket and go to Vegas. But it could happen. 

Keep the vibe positive and the stoke high.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Wallrat said:


> Charlie is mad because the missus says he can’t go do the Grand…I’d be mad too! I offered a perfectly good plot for a fake kidnapping/ransom where he disappears for three weeks, but we’re still working on the details.


I am actually! to be honest I don't know how guys get all the time off anyway. Last year I worked weekends for 6 weeks to get time off (that's not off) just to have the trip fall through. Then there's the wife who thinks we shouldn't spend or take risks or quit are jobs to go on the grand lol. So maybe it's just me that's a curmudgeon. Getting olds hard too. To be fair I've been invited on 3 great trips with great people so I am blessed to have them look out for me and will definitely pay back when iam able! The internet is bad for idle hands! I'll invite those most offended by me on my very first permit win lol (I'll apply for LARGE group)! I gotta stop remembering when no one was in the woods. Times change and I need to be chill about it for sure....
Congratulations to all you buttheads who got great trips! And your all invited for hospitality in bozo if you ever wanna come around.


----------

